# Goldfish!



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

So this journal is really quite late, but here we go!

So my goldfish story starts in 2013 when I had a crayfish and decided to buy myself a feeder from King Eds. My crayfish just couldn't catch the goldfish, even though it was betta sized. So next thing you know my 15 gallon has a goldfish that's 3 inches in it. Time to throw that girl into my 32 gallon so she has some room to swim. Oh would you look at this, she is now 4 inches and looking a little cramped. I guess I'll buy a 50 gallon for her. Then someone brought a few really nice large comets into my work so I figured hey I might as well buy them! This female was the largest of the group and made me decide to get a 90 gallon instead of a 50. Which was definitely a good call considering all the feeders I ended up buying. Someone gave me their large common and around that time I took the first video of my tank. Around this time I also started working on a pond for some of my feeders.

Then I got a common pleco!

I moved my 2 inch shubunkin into my pond, along with 6 of the feeders. I gave a bunch away to a few people. The black koi and two others that I bought later on were put into a 2,000 gallon pond that is Brad's moms. In exchange for coming along to adding fish to the pond one time she saw me fall in love with this fish and gave her to me!

I bought a small flagtail prochilodus and he was the only fish out of the shipment to survive. He wasn't very nicely coloured ever though, so I'm not sure how healthy he was. About a month later I bought a trio of hillstream loaches and a petricola catfish.

I bought a 140 gallon tank off the same guy who sold me the loaches and catfish. Before the upgrade and after the upgrade. Unfortunately the flagtail didn't survive. Fortunately, soon after I picked up two massive common goldfish and traded them plus my two koi with Brad for my pick of the healither flagtail that comes in the next shipment.

Then I bought the biggest shubunkin I've ever seen and a large common goldfish. Soon after I upgraded my lighting.

And now we're up to date, so here are how my fish look after a good filter cleaning and water change.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, that biggest Shubunkin is really beautiful!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

That calico is superb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous shubunkin. One of the nicer ones I've seen. Such nice flowing fins and tail.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, my goldfish spawned.


----------

